# My plans for my tank in the medium future.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

For me to do what I want to do, starting over is the best idea. 

I think I am going to nuke / substrate change as ameekplec suggested. I know I have been saying it for a while, but I am having issues. Most likely they could be rectified with a better co2 regime. But as it is, I really would like to get the UGF out and get some nice substrate, such as fluorite. Which ever is cheapest and available to me at the time. 

My question is, how much do I need? 25 gallon tank, and I will have some ¾ inch PVC pipe under the gravel to circulate the water instead of the Undergravel filter. My purpose is to create a river-like current. Water being drawn in from the bottom of the tank and fired out the top. Its to get the same effect I have without what I think is the UGF shooting out excess nutrients into my water column which should remain at the roots. 

I project this change will occur around Lets say, January-Feb sometime maybe as late as march. We shall see. So that's about 4 - 6 months time. 

I have acquired more driftwood and whatnot. I may add more plants and remove some swords. As much as I like those, they are not quite what I want. Everywhere. I am not permitted to purchase more plants for now.

I hope to convince my family to get me Big als giftcards for my birthday or christmas. I want to save some $$ to get a proper CO2 system. I also want to take that time to research into this project. I am always looking stuff up and learning about the fish I keep, or the plants I own. Some things are a bit more confusing, such as the set up of a drop checker, which I don't own yet but I will soon. 

I am not able to get to a big als very often, so those who go there, can you help me out a little by looking up a few things for me?

I am interested in stuff to add to the tank at startup. I know ADA has additives and powders that you sprinkle down prior to planting. 

Are there any other brands that fulfil a similar function. I do not think I will need laterite. I am contemplating getting some of the ADA products. But if I cannot get those, what do you recommend and can they be procured at Big Als. Can ADA be purchased there? If so approximately how much. 

I want to create the most optimal growing conditions for my plants. 

Hard scape that will remain are: Rocks, the log and the driftwood branch.

Hard scape slated to be remove are: Sandstone, Current gravel and some rocks. 

Plant removal: Undecided. 
Plant addition: Undecided. 

Planned addition: Java Moss wall. I think I will wait until then to get that going so its done all in one shot and I am not messing with the tank as it is. 


So do I make any sense?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*river tank*

dont use an UGF with anything like fluorite. youll never get the dust to settle.
if you are interested in making a river type flow for a relatively longish shaped tank, look up loach habitat and how to build a loach tank.
this might help
http://www.loaches.com/articles/river-tank-manifold-design


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Its not a long tank and I have seen that. I just like having the current. 

When I get the flourite, the UGF is going into storage.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

have you seen peter hiscocks' book
"Aquarium Designs Inspired by Nature"
might be of use to get ideas to something you are interested in doing. at least it sounds like it anyway.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I should look that book up.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*books*

i think most libraries have it. at least they do in whitby. HTH


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I know I owe my library some late fees from 7 years ago... >.> Kinda afraid to go there now


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha! Glad to hear I'm not the only one afraid of going to the library!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*chuckles*

As am I.


----------

